# Ok Guys Please Help Me Out



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Tonight a neighbor stopped by. Him and another neighbor are going to work my cows saturday. They already got the ivomec pour on. My wife was telling me that several years ago I said I would never use a pour on on our cows again. ????? That I always gave them a shot or drench of wormer & sprayed them. Well they ARE going to get pour on this time !!! Why would you not use only a pour on ? Must be a good reason not to, but I just don't remember why. ???

The neighbors are good folks, & would be offended if I didn't let them work the cows. I have done the same thing myself. Someone was sick/hurt & we worked cows, baled hay,worked vegtables or anything else that needed done. I am going to attempt to go down the hill to the cow pens & watch for at least a few minutes.

scrapiron


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've heard of resistance to Ivomec on cows that have only been treated with Ivomec every yr.Good idea to rotate products.Something like Safe Gaurd ,or others.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Did not realize till this spring.
Google, cow dewormer comparison chart, ivomec is some of the sorriest wormer out there!!!! Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Some studies have shown that the pour on's do not work as well as the claim. Fecal counts show a higher number of parasite eggs than with some other dewormers.

It is hard for parasites to build a resistance to Ivemectrin due to it not being an ingested poison but rather affects the central nervous system. Most believe the concentration has been reduced for liability reasons and that is why the fecal counts are higher now days. Others say it is because most have gone to the alcohol base and it does not carry into the spine as well as the oil base does.

One thing is with out doubt, the cows will not have flies after being treated with a pour on.

Personally I have gone back to paste dewormer. I had a reaction to pour on and caused some paralysis and slurred speech. I was not as cautious as I should have been in handling the chemical.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Last year the herd here did not get wormed at all except a few Safe Guard Blocks I think, the year before they used the Ivomec Pour-On, the something like 24 hour slaughter type, the high dollar crap. She's already bough the Ivomec for this year and will probably go on next week. The herd has had several cows checked over the last few years and the Vet said no worms of any consequence found.

As far as Fly's, she started using Ultra Boss at the recommendation of the Vet but he said to rotate between that and some other pour-on to lessen the chance of resistance. When things really heat up she'll apply Fly Dust directly on their backs while they eat with a glass jar with holes poked in the lid. They also have about 5 back rubs with face flaps that get sprayed fairly often with Permethrin mixed with water from a pump up sprayer. I know some people soak their rubs with regular Permethrin and diesel fuel or burnt motor oil but she not to fond of that.

Anyone seen the paint ball gun fly control system?

http://www.smartvet.com/#


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Used to make the active ingredient for Ivermectin in a plant in Central PA. Had to put on "bunny suits" to go into the unit and shower before you came out. There were all kinds of safeguards to contain the stuff 'cause a teacup full getting into the Susquehanna River, next to the plant, would kill everything all the way down to Harrisburg and probably still cause harm to the Chesapeake Bay. But, that was concentrated and we shipped it down to Puerto Rico where we packaged the stuff. It's a good wormer, but like all of them, should be used in a rotation and you should protect yourself from exposure. I've seen people get more on themselves than they get in/on the animal and think it was OK........It isn't.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mike120 said:


> I've seen people get more on themselves than they get in/on the animal and think it was OK........It isn't.


I always said I shouldn't have any worms.I never had any ill effects but a guy always wonders what it could do to you!!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A good friend wants to go in together and get the paintball gun for flies.

I used the ear tags one year and they worked well. I wish I knew the brand because the ones I tried the next year did not work well and I quit using them.

Anyone know a brand of fly control ear tags that they are happy with?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We tried Y-Tex Fly tags in a lot of calves last summer and even though we cleaned them the same reg. ear tags about half the calves got bad infections around the insecticide tag hole and we had to cut them out and treat the calves.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Hope it was a good day for all of you.

Shelia


----------

